# Spitfire Audio - Spitfire Symphonic Brass



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

​
 
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press-releases/spitfire-brass-rip/


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 6, 2016)

finally a solo trombone! great move.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 6, 2016)

I also saw that if you own all of the existing brass, this is a free upgrade. Awesome! I guess this means we will get the winds with the same treatment eventually, Symphonic Winds.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 6, 2016)

WOW!

Arts list looks very complete!
Price looks right also !
399 £
477 euro
536 $


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

Aoiichi said:


> I'm taking a look at the crossgrade pricing chart, I get what the first 2 charts are, obviously pricing under the promo period and then under RRP- what is the "expansion pack" pricing for? There's no mention of an expansion pack on the store page. Is the expansion pack the stereo mixes AND alt mics?
> 
> Good to see solo trombones on there, but unfortunately without legato according to the articulation list.



Yes the expansion pack will be available later this year and will include all remaining mics and mixes from the BML range


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> WOW!
> 
> Arts list looks very complete!
> Price looks right also !
> ...



FOR A SHORT PROMO PERIOD ONLY

If you want to grab any of the BML brass as single modules for a reduced price we've discounted them too...


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 6, 2016)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, if I am reading that right, that is an awesome upgrade for me (missing trumpet / bones phalanx + 3 new instruments) for just ~85£? I just wish you guys did paypal again.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

There are also new articulations for the existing instruments.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 6, 2016)

buuuut solo trombone with no legato? why go to the trouble of sampling a solo trombone and leaving it the only solo instrument in the package without legato?


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 6, 2016)

How big will the library be? All of my SSDs are maxed out...


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 6, 2016)

For the chart impaired, I didn't see a price if you don't own any of the Spitfire Brass (shame on me, I know)?


----------



## Carbs (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow, that's a hell of a deal compared to what I paid for the bundle a year ago. Happy that there is free crossgrade, however! Looking forward to the new instruments as well. 

Glad I held out on most of the woodwinds, hopefully those are next!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

Ooh we knew it wouldn't take long prod.... ha ha, laughter in the office. It's new, it is ostensibly completely free, and, as before with SCS, this rationalisation allows for easy updates.... and there are tons planned for Brass... This I imagine will be among them...

**EDIT** Just spoken to PT and this has been recorded and is slated for release as a free update soon... A. Blaney has been busy on some other, very very very exciting stuff!!!!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> For the chart impaired, I didn't see a price if you don't own any of the Spitfire Brass (shame on me, I know)?



Its at the top of the chart and here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-brass/

£399 promo £499 RRP


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks. I am sooooooooo in for this. 



Spitfire Team said:


> Its at the top of the chart and here:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-brass/
> 
> £399 promo £499 RRP


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 6, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> PayPal, we would if we could but:
> 
> http://realbusiness.co.uk/article/6523-paypal-is-becoming-toxic-to-small-business



Ah that is to bad, I don't really use credit cards. But there will be a way! Not shure if it is possible at all to offer normal bank transfer?



Spitfire Team said:


> There are also new articulations for the existing instruments.


Any chance for of a list were you highlighted the new articulations?


----------



## higgs (Sep 6, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> PayPal, we would if we could but:
> 
> http://realbusiness.co.uk/article/6523-paypal-is-becoming-toxic-to-small-business
> 
> There are also new articulations for the existing instruments.



Wow, that's a five year old article and they haven't rectified the situation? "PayFoe" it is now.

Also, cheers for keeping the love for us whales with the free and cheap upgrade paths. The GUI is even sweeter than before and the scripting in SCS -if similarly applied to this library- is super slick and nimble. The rebranding, repackaging, and revamping thing is great.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 6, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Ooh we knew it wouldn't take long prod.... ha ha, laughter in the office. It's new, it is ostensibly completely free, and, as before with SCS, this rationalisation allows for easy updates.... and there are tons planned for Brass... This I imagine will be among them...
> 
> **EDIT** Just spoken to PT and this has been recorded and is slated for release as a free update soon... A. Blaney has been busy on some other, very very very exciting stuff!!!!



very exciting. Pardon my eagerness and impatience, its just that after purchasing and owning every volume of the BML brass including all phalanxes, the solo trombone was the one thing I've been hoping for from you guys for a while! Happy to have given you guys a laugh, I'm sure those who haven't invested as much as the rest of us will appreciate the savings!!


----------



## mickeyl (Sep 6, 2016)

Great stuff. My poor wallet...


----------



## catsass (Sep 6, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> finally a solo trombone! great move.


That's a mighty fine piece of brass.


----------



## Geocranium (Sep 6, 2016)

Will students be able to take advantage of the EDU discount on this library? The EDU discount is one of my absolute favorite aspects of Spitfire, and it's what's earned my loyalty (other than the awesome samples of course...!)


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 6, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Yes the expansion pack will be available later this year and will include all remaining mics and mixes from the BML range


Any chance for new mics mixes? A Hans mic upgrade for everything? :D


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 6, 2016)

I guess this explains the long wait, Vol. II's were "supposed" to hit early '15. Guess WW's to follow, exciting times!!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

• Catsass - indeed a mighty fine piece of brass... especially poignant that we have announced on a day when a prominent British MP has resigned for messing around with a very different type of Brass?

• Geocranium - students yes will be able to take advantage but with a 30% off full RRP.

• We'll ask Hans but he's very busy and his mighty mixes take some work.


----------



## Flux (Sep 6, 2016)

It says Kontakt player is accepted on top, but under key stats it says full Kontakt is required. I'm assuming the key stats are incorrect?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

They are, and are being corrected by me as I speak.

**EDIT - Fixed I hope.... thanks for the spot!


----------



## Flux (Sep 6, 2016)

Awesome to hear! One step closer to an all-Spitfire orchestra.


----------



## tokatila (Sep 6, 2016)

Soo...I own everything in BML including Brass...

Soo...I get the upgrade for free (both expansion and core) including new solo bones and contrabass tuba? 

If soo....sweeet ....Can't wait for solo bones!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

Thats correct Toka! Thanks for your commitment...


----------



## rap_ferr (Sep 6, 2016)

For those only interested in the CTA mics is it better to wait for the release of the library?

Up to when is it the price of 399?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 6, 2016)

Can you guys confirm that it'll be possible to get the edu discount on crossgrade pricing? With the 40% before that ends or only the usual 30%? I was about to start completing my BML brass with the back to school discount but this'll end up saving me money (especially if I don't eventually get the expansion).


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

Just the usual 30% I believe Gerhard... I'm not actually up on what our policy is going to be on this so we will clarify and post here tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Sep 6, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Just the usual 30% I believe Gerhard... I'm not actually up on what our policy is going to be on this so we will clarify and post here tomorrow.


The new library is looking great! I already own a lot of BML brass and it's just a joy to use! Can't wait for this new library!

Will it be possible to get edu discount during the promo period?


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 6, 2016)

Wait ... you tell me there is no brass ensembles library derived from those recordings? I get the additional samples for free?
All kidding aside: That is a very nice move from you guys. Makes up for all I was not so fond of recently. Thank you!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

Now there's an idea FriFlo "Hold on lads.... someone on VI-C has had a really good idea!"

Re. Edu I can confirm that you will be able to use the edu discount on the RRP of the full version of the library and any x-grade. But this will be at the usual 30% off. Our shop will work it all out for you.


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Sep 6, 2016)

I may have missed it in the announcement, but do we know the release date set at this point?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

15th Sept'


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

** CORRECTION **

The 40% off edu discount WILL apply to the RRP and x-grade deals (at the RRP rate).... Buying SSB without owning any of the BML Brass, this will be £299.40 (RRP £499)... FOR TWO WEEKS ONLY.


----------



## pdub (Sep 6, 2016)

Sweet!!! As I own all the Brass it will be a free upgrade. Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## thov72 (Sep 6, 2016)

O my,my,my....and I just finished downloading SCS....how am I going to tell me wife???


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

We often refer to our products as "divorceware".... remember we have a hard drive service that can send it to a "safe house".


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 6, 2016)

thov72 said:


> O my,my,my....and I just finished downloading SCS....how am I going to tell me wife???


"business expense"


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 6, 2016)

thov72 said:


> O my,my,my....and I just finished downloading SCS....how am I going to tell me wife???


... unvorseeable emergency car repairs.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 6, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> ** CORRECTION **
> 
> The 40% off edu discount WILL apply to the RRP and x-grade deals (at the RRP rate).... Buying SSB without owning any of the BML Brass, this will be £299.40 (RRP £499)... FOR TWO WEEKS ONLY.



So if I want to x-grade with the 40% do I need to wait until the promotional x-grade period is over (which will be before the back to school is over?) or will I be able to already get it on the 15th?


----------



## ClefferNotes (Sep 6, 2016)

Insane work from you guys, well done! Spitfire Chamber Strings is honestly the best musical purchase I have ever made and I simply cannot think of a better library to work with, so inspiring to use. I love the refreshed look and putting the previous modules all into one product makes so much sense! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 6, 2016)

Very nice. For my case, I have only the trumpets corps, horns, low brass, and trombones. So the price for me is around 128GBP for an upgrade with new content. Good deal. I'm going to miss the outriggers, but could buy the xpansion later. In that case, I have a question: 
Do I loose my opportunity to download the older Sable release after this? Because I want to have them at my disposal if I need some of the other mics.

Best
Ryan


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 6, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> So if I want to x-grade with the 40% do I need to wait until the promotional x-grade period is over (which will be before the back to school is over?) or will I be able to already get it on the 15th?


Hey there, on the 15th grab your version of SSB the store will do the rest and add up what you should pay RRP depending on brass you already own then take 40% off...


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 6, 2016)

Great! Might also pick up chamber strings while I'm at it. I look forward to seeing symphonic strings in a couple of months.


----------



## Geocranium (Sep 6, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> ** CORRECTION **
> 
> The 40% off edu discount WILL apply to the RRP and x-grade deals (at the RRP rate).... Buying SSB without owning any of the BML Brass, this will be £299.40 (RRP £499)... FOR TWO WEEKS ONLY.



Well there's an instant buy right there...


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 6, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> How big will the library be? All of my SSDs are maxed out...


That's a good question.


----------



## tack (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm thrilled to see this much new attention being paid to BML.

Spitfire's plan for BML is now quite clear: consolidate, simplify, and then extend. Huzzah!


----------



## ModalRealist (Sep 6, 2016)

Hot damn. I thought I was sold on holding out for Berlin Brass... but with the 40% EDU on RRP X-Grade prices, that means completing my BML brass (currently only own the horns) for just a tad over £300 (and that's including VAT...). That's an incredibly tempting offer.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 6, 2016)

Can't wait to hear how all these new articulations sound!


----------



## eidrahmusic (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow! Amazing price guys! I too am only missing two libraries so will be a cheap crossgrade for me. Loving the new instruments, articulations and all cosily wrapped up in a Kontakt Player library!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Sep 6, 2016)

This sounds great. Looking forward to solo Bass Bone and Contrabass Tuba. Mighta been cool to see a Contrabass Cimbasso too, but oh well. One day somebody will sample it. (Meaning the low Bb or C fundamental like a Contra Tuba, instead of the more common F tuning, being technically a Bass.)


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Sep 6, 2016)

higgs said:


> Wow, that's a five year old article and they haven't rectified the situation? "PayFoe" it is now.


Not only is it a 5 year old article, it mostly focuses on one single customer's bad experience. Hardly a good enough reason to turn away from PayPal. Is there any such thing as a financial institute that hasn't annoyed some customers over the years?

My business is entirely funded by the sale of digital downloads online and my customers often demand PayPal. They'd think I was batty if I removed that option. I purchase with PayPal a lot too. Just wanted to add my voice to the "bring back PayPal" crowd. 

P.S. Loving this new direction Spitfire are taking. I was wondering how long it would be before we saw more libraries go they way of Chamber Strings. When Mural and the woodwinds are available in a similar packaging then I plan to go on a Spitfire shopping spree. (Rubs hands with glee).


----------



## Vastman (Sep 6, 2016)

thov72 said:


> O my,my,my....and I just finished downloading SCS....how am I going to tell me wife???


we're not together anymore... I've always said it was spitfire's fault...


----------



## Vastman (Sep 6, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> We often refer to our products as "divorceware".... remember we have a hard drive service that can send it to a "safe house".


Yea... I should send this thread to my former partner... she'd agree (but smile and laugh too) Thank YOU, Spitfire...

You made me a "free" man


----------



## SPOTS (Sep 6, 2016)

So tempting... but so many promos throughout the summer make it not possible for me to invest right now :-( Unless I can sell my CineBrass libs (full bundle — I have to check if they allow license transfers). OR does Spitfire Audio offer a competition crossgrade discount?


----------



## MoteMusic (Sep 7, 2016)

I really like that the changeover is free for those who already have all the libs. Thanks SF, it's nice to be taken care of!


----------



## alexmshore (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks fantastic. Just to confirm, if I complete my bundle and pay to add the last two BML Brass Libraries I am missing now, then owning all the volumes, I will get the full free upgrade to Symphonic Brass? Thanks


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, and all BML Modules are currently discounted so that things all work out mathematically and everyone (we hope) feels catered for...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 7, 2016)

Where can I order the current bundle at the same price as the new replacement product?

Reason I ask is that the current product is selling for 749

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/bundles/bml-brass/


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 7, 2016)

Has there been any changes to the samples themselves? Or is the update only in GUI?


----------



## ModalRealist (Sep 7, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Where can I order the current bundle at the same price as the new replacement product?
> 
> Reason I ask is that the current product is selling for 749
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/bundles/bml-brass/



You can't. The old bundle includes mic positions that are only in the Expansion set of Symphonic Brass.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 7, 2016)

ModalRealist said:


> You can't. The old bundle includes mic positions that are only in the Expansion set of Symphonic Brass.


Thank you, that means the expansion will be priced at 350 GBP?


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 7, 2016)

Spitfire solo trumpet is one of my absolute favorite trumpets. 

For mellow, plaintive stuff it's just fantastic.


----------



## shnootre (Sep 7, 2016)

This looks really great guys. One question: are stopped or muted horns slated for a future add-on (paid or free)? I didn't see em in the list of arts. Thanks and congrats on this awesome product.

[ed. Looking again, I do see longs stopped in the a2 horns - excellent. Would still love stopped or mute for the solo - give us the world and we still ask for more...I know!]


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 7, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Thank you, that means the expansion will be priced at 350 GBP?



Actually £349.... here's loads of FAQS: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press-releases/spitfire-brass-rip/

...and all the pricing options: https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/...om/_resources/images/cms2/334/brassrip-06.jpg

Best.

CH.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Sep 7, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> buuuut solo trombone with no legato? why go to the trouble of sampling a solo trombone and leaving it the only solo instrument in the package without legato?


You may have seen this already by now, but according to the updated articulations list legato is "coming soon" for both tenor and bass.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes mgpqa1 we confirmed with the team last night that these have been recorded and thank the forum for pointing it out.


----------



## Barrel Maker (Sep 7, 2016)

This is how upgrades should be! New content, new programming, and reasonably priced. I'm happier with the hype of this announcement than with others recently.  I have the trumpets and trombones. IMHO, they sound better than the best bespoke libraries I've heard.

Like shnootre, I would also like to know if muted shorts have been recorded or are planned. They would be a VERY useful articulation to have.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 7, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Actually £349.... here's loads of FAQS: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/press-releases/spitfire-brass-rip/
> 
> ...and all the pricing options: https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/...om/_resources/images/cms2/334/brassrip-06.jpg
> 
> ...




CH, I mean the expansion pack not the initial release. is there a price point set yet?

Thanks,
Thorsten


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 8, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> CH, I mean the expansion pack not the initial release. is there a price point set yet?


The expansion prices are in the blue column. So yes, £349 for the expansion.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 8, 2016)

I concur!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 8, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> The expansion prices are in the blue column. So yes, £349 for the expansion.


Thank you and I can see again, a miracle !


----------



## mcalis (Sep 9, 2016)

I had a mild heart attack when I saw the announcement in my inbox. Very nice stuff! A great sound in a great, convenient package, and at a fair price too.

I hope this process of repackaging, simplifying, and adding new elements to the BML line will continue with Mural and the BML Woodwinds. 

_Especially_ the woodwinds. I like the sound of almost all Spitfire libs, but I'm outright enamored by the BML Reeds and Low Reeds, can't wait to see all the woods repacked into a nice bundle


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 13, 2016)

Brand new teaser:



...and polite reminder, if you want to buy up any brass in its current modular form, nows your last chance!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks grand. Any ETA on walk-through of the new instruments?


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 13, 2016)

Interesting! But that music sounds like a live recording?!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 13, 2016)

No its Andy Blaney, you're next best thing... All Spitfire, no added reverbs... A genius working with some great tools!


----------



## Spip (Sep 13, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Interesting! But that music sounds like a live recording?!


My thoughts for a few seconds ! "They recorded the orchestra live for the demo. What does it have to do with a sample library ?"


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 13, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> ...A genius working with some great tools!


Great music, great orchestration, great programming, great samples! Hats off!!


----------



## frontline (Sep 13, 2016)

Just added the phalanxes to complete the BML brass...thanks Spitfire for your equitable update/conversion strategy.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks frontline... just finishing final touches here. Last bit of wet paint, last bit of sanding off... Final screws being tightened...


----------



## ClefferNotes (Sep 14, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks frontline... just finishing final touches here. Last bit of wet paint, last bit of sanding off... Final screws being tightened...


All the best luck for the launch of another fantastic product! Keep it up!


----------



## wbacer (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes, a free upgrade. Life is good for a change. 
So once we download and install the new Spitfire Symphonic Brass, we can delete all of our existing Spitfire Brass libraries?


----------



## higgs (Sep 14, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks frontline... just finishing final touches here. Last bit of wet paint, last bit of sanding off... Final screws being tightened...


Can I have mine in British Racing Green?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 14, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Yes, a free upgrade. Life is good for a change.
> So once we download and install the new Spitfire Symphonic Brass, we can delete all of our existing Spitfire Brass libraries?



Its a totally new product, so you're old tracks / cues will not load SSB patches into their former BML selves, so we recommend dumping them onto a cheap backup drive so if you load in a monster that has loads of BML you can always resort to your back up.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 14, 2016)

The symhonic brass sounds really goood...
A short question though: What payment options does SA offer? I would be interested in the symphonic brass but I have only paypal and a normal bank account.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 14, 2016)

we only take cards, but that includes debit cards which I presume (maybe wrongly) your normal bank account will have provided you with. We don't work with PayPal. Contact support if you need help.


----------



## tokatila (Sep 15, 2016)

Downloading now...nice.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2016)

Geocranium said:


> Well there's an instant buy right there...



Yes. Dear god. My partner is going to slay me! Especially considering she doesn't yet know I'm getting SCS as well!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2016)

SO the RRP is £499 and the 40% Edu discount is off £499. Plus 20% VAT makes the TOTAL amount payable, £359.78? Just trying to understand how much all these deals cost. The added VAT after the advertised price always throws me.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 15, 2016)

Downloading now


----------



## eidrahmusic (Sep 15, 2016)

Still not available to buy yet though!


----------



## Mr. Ha (Sep 15, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> SO the RRP is £499 and the 40% Edu discount is off $499. Plus 20% VAT makes the TOTAL amount payable, £360? Just trying to understand how much all these deals cost. The added VAT after the advertised price always throws me.


Yeah I'm wondering this too. Can you get the cross grade price on 399 with 40% edu discount or only on the RRP with cross grade (with 30% edu in October)


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr. Ha said:


> Yeah I'm wondering this too. Can you get the cross grade price on 399 with 40% edu discount or only on the RRP with cross grade (with 30% edu in October)



I've message SF but I'm not sure. It says RRP so that wouldn't be the Promo Price! This all makes a huge difference to me. Bloody students huh!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 15, 2016)

Hiya, xgrades on full version or crossgrades but not at promo rates. Best.


----------



## rpmusic (Sep 15, 2016)

Just checking to see if anyone has been able to order? Site still says "unavailable." Holding on a project until I can get my hands on this.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Sep 15, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hiya, xgrades on full version or crossgrades but not at promo rates. Best.


Okay thanks! Any chance to get that deal during the promo period?


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr. Ha said:


> Okay thanks! Any chance to get that deal during the promo period?



Sorry I don't understand. I thought we could have a 40% Edu discount on the RRP price of Spitfire Symphonic Brass? Well, I thought I had read that earlier in this thread.


----------



## Mr. Ha (Sep 15, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Sorry I don't understand. I thought we could have a 40% Edu discount on the RRP price of Spitfire Symphonic Brass? Well, I thought I had read that earlier in this thread.


Well SF just said that that won't be the case so I guess the terms might have changed. To use the edu discount we'll have to buy it for 499 (+ possible cross grade). Just hoping we won't have to wait till October


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr. Ha said:


> Well SF just said that wasn't the case so I guess the terms might have changed. To use the edu discount we'll have to buy it for 499 (+ possible cross grade). Just hoping we won't have to wait till October



Yeah the RRP is £499 and I read a message that we could have an Edu discount on this, and during September there is a 40% off discount for all students. Then come Oct 1 the Edu discount will be 30% off the RRP as per usual. This is what I have grasped anyway.

Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Sep 15, 2016)

Mr. Ha said:


> Well SF just said that that won't be the case so I guess the terms might have changed. To use the edu discount we'll have to buy it for 499 (+ possible cross grade). Just hoping we won't have to wait till October



In the past, when I've asked for Edu. discounts on their pre-order promo products, they just reduce the discount value so that it equals out at *30% off RRP* (instead of combining with the pre-order promo to get much larger savings.) I think it was like 17% off a pre-order product? Don't quote me... Anyhow to get to your question, the system allowed me to purchase it immediately without having to wait for the pre-order promo period to end.

I'll be sending an email off to get a discount next week; but my question is will the Edu 40% off RRP *w/ Crossgrade* to essential-mics be allowed? That'd offer plenty of savings and I could afford it then.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 15, 2016)

rpmusic said:


> Just checking to see if anyone has been able to order? Site still says "unavailable." Holding on a project until I can get my hands on this.


Agreed....I'm still seeing unavailable too. So how are others managing to 'download'?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 15, 2016)

How big is it? [...braces for Extremely Witty Responses...]


----------



## dtcomposer (Sep 15, 2016)

JohnG said:


> How big is it? [...braces for Extremely Witty Responses...]



I'm downloading now and it says 60.3 GB.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 15, 2016)

is there a video walk thru from Paul out yet?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 15, 2016)

playz123 said:


> Agreed....I'm still seeing unavailable too. So how are others managing to 'download'?



Cross grades are made available sooner to existing customers.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Cross grades are made available sooner to existing customers.


I AM an existing customer and own a lot of the BML Brass stuff. Maybe I should log in and see if that makes a difference?

EDIT...okay it's showing up now, even without logging in...a change from when I posted earlier.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 15, 2016)

playz123 said:


> I AM an existing customer and own all the BML Brass stuff. Maybe I should log in and see if that makes a difference?



I did ave the sable bundle and could download the replacement product earlier through the spitfire tool


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 15, 2016)

To clarify, EDU discounts available on full RRP and crossgrades but not at promo price. Its discussed earlier in thread no change of policy... I'll get back to this in a minute... but in the meantime I'm just posting

WE'RE LIVE!!!!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 15, 2016)

​











​


----------



## playz123 (Sep 15, 2016)

Congratulations on the release, and I'm looking forward to purchasing it. However I did run into a slight problem with the discount being offered to me apparently not matching what is on the chart, so have sent off a support request. Apparently it may take up to two days to hear back though, so guess I will just wait patiently for additional information. Life goes on...


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2016)

Walkthrough sounds too good!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 15, 2016)

These are just the basic patches... go into the advanced folder for more choice.... Nothing, I repeat nothing, has been left out... see articulation list on product page and you'll see its greatly increased.

This video is clearly for newbs, and says so at the beginning.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey Geronimo can you remove your post please as it is incorrect. We've had to pull the video because of it (a shame, took me a long time)... so your post has helped us understand how you could misconstrue from my "newbs" vid that there is less content which there isn't!

**Paul's is the definitive walk through, please consult this for true depth**

Thanks in advance!

A very haggered CH!


----------



## maclaine (Sep 15, 2016)

@Spitfire Team guys, I love how you roll out products. I really do. I appreciate the walkthrough videos a great deal because of how thorough they are. However, it drives me nuts that the audio level of Paul's voice is so much louder than the sample library. I'm listening to the solo trombone demo at 15:30, which is a major selling point for me when it comes to upgrading, and it's nearly inaudible. So, I crank up the volume, but then Paul's voice shakes the room and scares the cat when it comes back in, not to mention the potential damage to my already battered ear drums. Please try to even this out more in the future. Nearly every walkthrough video is like this, going back a couple of years. 

Despite the griping, thanks for consolidating your massive libraries. As an owner of both the complete strings and brass line, this eliminates so many headaches when you're trying to load different patches and lose so much time in endless folder diving. And THANK YOU for the solo tenor and bass trombones. No more wobbly, chorus-y soft brass chords for this guy.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 15, 2016)

Sounds great! Yes the audio on your guys' voices is too high compared to the beautiful samples! 

Two questions :

Does uacc still work? Don't see that number popping up next to the articulation name as before.

For the multi-tongue groups (2, 3 or 4), is there a way to make the last note an accented long?


----------



## ag75 (Sep 15, 2016)

maclaine said:


> @Spitfire Team scares the cat...



+1


----------



## geronimo (Sep 15, 2016)

I understand better after watching the second video.
I did everything backwards because I also watched the next . 




Sorry for the confusion of my question, handicapped perhaps with my mittle english .


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey Geronimo can you remove your post please as it is incorrect. We've had to pull the video because of it (a shame, took me a long time)... so your post has helped us understand how you could misconstrue from my "newbs" vid that there is less content which there isn't!
> 
> **Paul's is the definitive walk through, please consult this for true depth**
> 
> ...



What video? Is it anywhere online? Did you mention Sexpests again? Haha! I'm a "newb" in regards to trying to writing Orchestral music, especially with samples. Would love to watch this video!


----------



## midiman (Sep 15, 2016)

maclaine said:


> @Spitfire Team guys, I love how you roll out products. I really do. I appreciate the walkthrough videos a great deal because of how thorough they are. However, it drives me nuts that the audio level of Paul's voice is so much louder than the sample library. I'm listening to the solo trombone demo at 15:30, which is a major selling point for me when it comes to upgrading, and it's nearly inaudible. So, I crank up the volume, but then Paul's voice shakes the room and scares the cat when it comes back in, not to mention the potential damage to my already battered ear drums. Please try to even this out more in the future. Nearly every walkthrough video is like this, going back a couple of years.
> 
> Despite the griping, thanks for consolidating your massive libraries. As an owner of both the complete strings and brass line, this eliminates so many headaches when you're trying to load different patches and lose so much time in endless folder diving. And THANK YOU for the solo tenor and bass trombones. No more wobbly, chorus-y soft brass chords for this guy.


100% agreed! Happens on every walkthrough. Drives me nuts! Love spitfire otherwise. Please please please fix this.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 15, 2016)

FGBR said:


> This one?




Yes! Thanks! I don't want to miss any details regardless of how simplistic something can be!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey chaps, do you want to pull this onto another thread? We try very hard with our walkthroughs which are difficult to suit all tastes. Our policy has always not to treat the sampled content (which is always normalised, there's a 0db in there somewhere!), so no brick walls etc etc. As the sampled content is dynamic its a tough call. We will take comments onboard though.

But just out of courtesy to the team here who have spent many weeks and months to release this mammoth project?

We'd love to hear how you guys are finding it, we can see lots of completed DLs already...

Best,

C.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks Aoiichi again for your feedback, again as I said we take great care and have created over 300 YT vids and find this question agonising ourselves as people request very different things from us as the vids are being consumed in very different ways. If any further discussion is required could we again pull it off this thread so the mainstay of the work that has gone into this mammoth achievement of a library by our amazing team isn't derailed! Many thanks again. C


----------



## wbacer (Sep 15, 2016)

Prockamanisc said:


> How big will the library be? All of my SSDs are maxed out...


----------



## dhlkid (Sep 15, 2016)

How is it sounds? Is it better than the original BML brass?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 15, 2016)

Remember you need double that GB amount to unzip...

SSB is based on the original (brilliant - ahem - sounding) BML brass. 

Alongside lots of tweaks here and there we have re-built a lot of these patches with a more efficient system. For my money this means there's a lot less lumps. I asked Andy if he'd done masses of work with the trumpet legato, he said he hadn't but I'm certain its behaving a lot more stably than before. Just my humble opinion but I got to take it for a ride in my very rushed 'Quick Tour'!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 15, 2016)

I can't believe how little I got this for (edu + crossgrade from owning 2). Fantastic! Forgot about the new solo bones. I'm very excited to now be fully SF with my brass! Can't wait for the Mural revamp.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 16, 2016)

I have just bought SSB! Can't wait for this!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 16, 2016)

Just to clarify above, we of course weren't suggesting that the samples would be normalised, I think thats pretty obvious when we are all about natural as a company!

Just the voiceover track, and the music track, for the youtube videos, to ensure that they are audible.

We had a lot of feedback that the voice was too quiet, now its too loud, I guess we'll find a happy medium on the next one!


----------



## Tatu (Sep 16, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> I guess we'll find a happy medium on the next one!


No you won't..


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 16, 2016)

ha ha!


----------



## JohnG (Sep 16, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Remember you need double that GB amount to unzip...



Yes you do! I unfortunately started with only 112GB which turned out to be not quite enough, so make sure you have just a bit extra. I have the BMLs already so it's not a problem but I am excited to have the update, based on the tantalising demos.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 16, 2016)

Maybe for people who are having no credit card and want to pay with paypal, best Service offers also the brass here:

http://www.bestservice.de/spitfire_symphonic_brass.html


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 16, 2016)

Or here:
http://www.timespace.com/product/SFSB-120/spitfire_audio_symphonic_brass_(download).html


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 16, 2016)

...thats a loud vo


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't think timespace and bestservice will be helpful to 'crossgrade' folks. Could be wrong but.....


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 16, 2016)

You can contact us to pay via Paypal. Unfortunately it requires a little extra manual checking due to the high incidence of fraud. you can also contact us and pay via bank transfer. Thanks!


----------



## eidrahmusic (Sep 16, 2016)

Just got it downloaded and had a wee play (I did already own most of it but nice to finally get to try out the Trumpet and Bones Phalanx libs! New instruments are great too.

I am just wondering, and I know this has been mentioned before, but is the Euphonium going to make a comeback in this package at some point?


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 16, 2016)

eidrahmusic said:


> Just got it downloaded and had a wee play (I did already own most of it but nice to finally get to try out the Trumpet and Bones Phalanx libs! New instruments are great too.
> 
> I am just wondering, and I know this has been mentioned before, but is the Euphonium going to make a comeback in this package at some point?


The day someone makes a great euphonium solo and euphonium tutti I will spend a thousand dollars just to get those samples.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 16, 2016)

Just wanted to offer a big "thank you" to James at Spitfire for sorting out a problem with my purchase history, and helping me get the purchase price to where I assumed it should be. Prompt, efficient and cheerful support...and I really appreciated it. Just awaiting my download info now, but hope to be doing that soon and then able to offer comments and comparisons on this new treat from Spitfire. Thanks again, James.....and as always my eternal gratitude to Christian as well for his recent act of kindness to me. Great company; amazing people.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 17, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> The day someone makes a great euphonium solo and euphonium tutti I will spend a thousand dollars just to get those samples.



Albion II contains a Euphonium choir, its legato is one of my favourites. But I shouldn't pull our thread off topic! I spent yesterday making a tutorial with SSB and re-discovered some real gems. I love the trumpet solo vib-non-vib ultra beautiful and realistic.

And hey playz123 it was our very great pleasure.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 17, 2016)

I see the a6's have "Performance legato" patches, whilst the others have just legato. Wonder if all the instruments will eventually get "Performance legato" later on? Or in an upgrade?

If you guys are planning an expansion pack, with say: another solo horn, trumpet, Piccolo trp., T trombone & Wagner tuba, it might be worth saying so before hand. It might help some peoples purchasing decisions!


----------



## JohnG (Sep 17, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> It might help some peoples purchasing decisions!



You could be right, but honestly the BML brass is a joy already, whether or not they ever add a new instrument. I love Hollywood Brass and I have some CineBrass which has its charms, but Spitfire sounds very different and wonderful.

[note: I have received free products from East West]


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 17, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Albion II contains a Euphonium choir, its legato is one of my favourites. But I shouldn't pull our thread off topic! I spent yesterday making a tutorial with SSB and re-discovered some real gems. I love the trumpet solo vib-non-vib ultra beautiful and realistic.
> 
> And hey playz123 it was our very great pleasure.


Y'all did an exceptional job on your trumpets! I'm sure the trumpet solo vib-non-vib is truly beautiful and inspirational. It's always a great joy rediscovering hidden treasure. And hey, why don't y'all just send me the euphonium patch, so I will forever sing of its praises? Nope? Can't do that? Well, at least I tried, lol.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 17, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> I see the a6's have "Performance legato" patches, whilst the others have just legato. Wonder if all the instruments will eventually get "Performance legato" later on? Or in an upgrade?
> 
> If you guys are planning an expansion pack, with say: another solo horn, trumpet, Piccolo trp., T trombone & Wagner tuba, it might be worth saying so before hand. It might help some peoples purchasing decisions!


Heck, if we are mentioning possible expansions, England is the brass band champions of the world so you may even consider: flugelhorn, Eb tenor horns, euphonium solo, and euphonium tutti without the horns. Media composers don't use those instruments, but hey, I can still dream.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 17, 2016)

One of that last list we've already recorded!

...as in.... for SSB.

A fun journey ahead!


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 17, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> One of that last list we've already recorded!
> 
> ...as in.... for SSB.
> 
> A fun journey ahead!



Ooh a flugel would be loooovely


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 18, 2016)

never say never!


----------



## NFSBuff (Sep 18, 2016)

Spitfire, quick question: Will combo patches be made available for SSB at some point? In the same vein as the Mural combo's. For example, I would LOVE to have a master patch for horns a2 that contained all its artics.


----------



## geronimo (Sep 19, 2016)

NFSBuff said:


> For example, I would LOVE to have a master patch for horns a2 that contained all its artics.



+1 _


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 19, 2016)

NFSBuff said:


> ... I would LOVE to have a master patch for horns a2 that contained all its artics.


If UCAA is still working (asked that question earlier), you can have access several patches off the same midi track, pretty much the same as having a master patch. There may also be a limit as to how many samples can be included in one patch...


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Sep 19, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> never say never!



A Cimbasso in Bb, or more commonly C, would be nice! Same tunings as a Contrabass Tuba - and similar timbral changes relative to their F / Eb counterparts. Could be called a "Contrabass Cimbasso" - and you can hear them peppered all over Danny Elfman scores 

The only one I've ever heard sampled is in Projectsam's very old Brass Classic, and it sounds like it's probably a C Cimbasso judging by it's tessitura.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 25, 2016)

Here's a new Brass tutorial from Christian:


----------



## camelot (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey, a really great sounding tuba you got there. Better than the three others I have. Thank you for adding a little education/tutorial to your videos, instead of repeating how next-gen your lib is. I really appreciate that.
No problems with loudness of voice over. But I am sitting here with studio headphones and not in front of a silly smart phone speaker.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 30, 2016)

To your last point Aoiichi, yes that assumption is correct.

*Just a polite reminder to everyone that the Brass promo ends today:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/spitfire-symphonic-brass/*

Best wishes and thanks for all your kind words.


----------



## TeamLeader (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey there Paul and Christian. Just finally got around to installing this. Very nice work!!! Question...Shouldn't the multitongue be included on decorative nki's for horns, trpts etc ? Multitongue isn't on Core or Decorative, but only on the basic patch.


----------



## geronimo (Nov 10, 2016)

A little update but I don't the contents (v1.1b20) .


----------



## BachN4th (Nov 10, 2016)

Glad to see an update, but also would like to know what it addressed. Bad move on my part to not install the update to a different location and manually update later to see what changed. Based on folder dates, it seems that the updates were only to the samples folder, not the instruments folder. *edit* Nope, seems all NKI's were updated as well, I just didn't recognize it as such because the date shows 11/1 not today. Changes in the samples folder seem limited to contrabass tuba.


----------



## josepharena (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello guys,

first, I want to say I am a big user of Spitfire instruments, making them most of my sound palet. Sunch an incredible and innovative sound creators!

Next, was checking out with the new Tuba Contrabas long note inside Spitfire Symphonic Brass giant, and get back a strange waving sound at loud dynamic especially.

Just would like to know if any of you guys using tha instrument gets same results or maybe is some problem of my local install.

Here below an example: long notes sound as waving loops



Shoud I rather expect a long continuous sound instead ?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Dec 4, 2016)

josepharena said:


> Just would like to know if any of you guys using tha instrument gets same results or maybe is some problem of my local install.



Haven't yet used the CB tuba, but loaded it up to have a quick try - I am hearing the exact same issue.

Seems like the character and volume changes so much that every time the long articulation loops there's an audible bump.

You should file an official support ticket with your findings. I'll be doing the same.

EDIT: I gave it another listen and actually I am not sure they can do much here. Producing those low notes is quite challenging for the performer and takes a lot of air, so they can't hold the note for too long. From listening to the notes, I am not sure it ever settles into something uniform enough to create a clean loop.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 4, 2016)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Producing those low notes is quite challenging for the performer and takes a lot of air, so they can't hold the note for too long. From listening to the notes, I am not sure it ever settles into something uniform enough to create a clean loop.



Yep, this seems to be the crux of the issue here.


----------



## markleake (Dec 4, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> Yep, this seems to be the crux of the issue here.


I seem to remember they said as much at some point, but can't recall where they said it.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 4, 2016)

With that in mind, and minding that I know very little about orchestration, perhaps it's a good thing to only write with it as a real player could play? Or forget that and stick it through Paul Stretch and get the Tuba to play a 3 week long note. Don't forget to ride that Modwheel. Wouldn't want it to sound unrealistically lifeless.


----------



## BachN4th (Dec 5, 2016)

Just my 2 cents, as a contrabass tuba player. (Almost all tuba players in the US, and some other countries play the contrabass tuba in most orchestras and concert bands - the bass tuba is considered a specialty instrument for brass quintets or high solo passages in orchestral music -- in most of Europe the standard orchestral instrument is the Bass tuba in F). It looks like the SSB Contrabass tuba has 3 dynamic levels, naturally the softest layer has the longest notes and smoothest loops. I think it would make sense, and make the contrabass tuba more useable, if that lowest dynamic's loudness was raised and used to cover more of the mod wheel range, then let the MF and FF samples come in much closer to the top mod wheel range.


As for the question raised in this thread earlier about additional instruments, and where to go with expansions. (which I hope will be done). Piccolo trumpet, Flugelhorn, and Euphonium would be my list for additional instruments. (Maybe a Wagner tuba - they are somewhat common in film music, generally played by the horn players I think) Then as an expansion give us 2nd and 3rd trumpets, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th horns, and an additional tenor trombone.


----------



## khollister (Dec 6, 2016)

josepharena said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> first, I want to say I am a big user of Spitfire instruments, making them most of my sound palet. Sunch an incredible and innovative sound creators!
> 
> ...




Exactly the same here. I sent a ticket in on it - while I realize the physical limitations of the instrument, it seems they could have done a better job looping it.

I also have noticed very noticeable falls on the releases of the horns a6 longs and legato (horns a2 and solo are fine), much like the brass in the original Albion 1. I'm more concerned about a potential install issue on this since I do not hear this in the walkthrough video with the same patch.

Anyone noticing this?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 19, 2016)

Really love the sound and variety of arts in these SF libraries, but am starting to find it a bit time consuming to set everything up. Not sure why the multi-tongue arts aren't included in neither the core nor decorative patches? When not possible to put all in 1, then at least make sure that all are in two patches maxi (excluding of course the protected legato patches).

Would love to see a SF "build your own patch" container, letting us freely combine articulations into patches. Seems that's the direction that some other dev's are headed.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Spitfire Team said:


> Yes mgpqa1 we confirmed with the team last night that these have been recorded and thank the forum for pointing it out.


Six months later, any new updates regarding solo trombone legato patches?


----------



## ctsai89 (Mar 7, 2017)

any updates regarding including the highest dynamics (or at least fortissimo) in solo trumpet/solo horn legato patches?


----------



## The Darris (Mar 7, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> any updates regarding including the highest dynamics (or at least fortissimo) in solo trumpet/solo horn legato patches?


Nope.


----------



## The Darris (Mar 7, 2017)

mgpqa1 said:


> Six months later, any new updates regarding solo trombone legato patches?


Nope


----------



## Stevie (Oct 28, 2017)

One year later, will the update ever happen?


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 28, 2017)

There has been an update this month, but I sadly have no changelog. They fixed some stuff


----------



## Stevie (Oct 28, 2017)

Yep, but still no legato for Bass Trombone and Tenor Trombone.


----------



## geronimo (Dec 20, 2017)

Update in 1.2b26 version for this Library: size update --> 1,67 Go _


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 20, 2017)

geronimo said:


> Update in 1.2b26 version for this Library: size update --> 1,67 Go _


anything published what it is for????


----------



## tack (Dec 20, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> anything published what it is for????


No, there is no change log. (Or at least nothing since Dec 2016.)

I do see a few small bugs I reported fixed, but I don't know where the 1.6GB size is coming from. Clearly something more substantial has changed to account for the size of the update.

Incidentally, update for Symphonic Woodwinds too. Patches likewise brought up to Interface v2.11.7, which, since the previous update, (presumably among other things -- no changelog there either) now allows more mixing control per mic perspective.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 20, 2017)

tack said:


> No, there is no change log. (Or at least nothing since Dec 2016.)
> 
> I do see a few small bugs I reported fixed, but I don't know where the 1.6GB size is coming from. Clearly something more substantial has changed to account for the size of the update.
> 
> Incidentally, update for Symphonic Woodwinds too. Patches likewise brought up to Interface v2.11.7, which, since the previous update, (presumably among other things -- no changelog there either) now allows more mixing control per mic perspective.


Ok - could be samples (many) were fixed.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 20, 2017)

Installed it, but I have no idea what was updated. Why would anyone offer an update without documenting what it's for anyway?


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Guys, can someone confirm is the update 1.6 Gigabytes and was the update just released today?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 20, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Installed it, but I have no idea what was updated. Why would anyone offer an update without documenting what it's for anyway?


Maybe they don't want you to know the 'what'.


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 20, 2017)

Spin up your Spitfire Library Downloader and see  The Update I mentioned a few days ago is the current I think.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 20, 2017)

maybe I should check this more often - there is a chamber and Contemp orch update in there. :( Does anyone else get 'hey you - there is an update for ya' messages. It would seem like such a simple thing to set up on 'auto' for registered users????


----------



## tack (Dec 20, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> Does anyone else get 'hey you - there is an update for ya' messages.


Nope, no notifications. I load up the Library Manager every couple months or so just to see if anything quietly landed.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 20, 2017)

tack said:


> Nope, no notifications. I load up the Library Manager every couple months or so just to see if anything quietly landed.


roger that - no problem, I can do that.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 20, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> maybe I should check this more often - there is a chamber and Contemp orch update in there. :( Does anyone else get 'hey you - there is an update for ya' messages. It would seem like such a simple thing to set up on 'auto' for registered users????



is your update of chamber strings called v1.1b26?


----------



## micrologus (Dec 20, 2017)

tack said:


> I do see a few small bugs I reported fixed, but I don't know where the 1.6GB size is coming from. Clearly something more substantial has changed to account for the size of the update.



I reported a bug in the Tuba Solo legato (release samples were too loud in low dynamics), now it is fixed.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 20, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> is your update of chamber strings called v1.1b26?


yes, i think so (just stepped away from the studio)


----------



## playz123 (Dec 20, 2017)

How does one determine the version of the Brass (or LCO) library in Kontakt AFTER it's been installed? Both updates were downloaded and installed and the instrument files and nicnt file are all showing today's date. But in Native Access, both libraries are showing version 1.0.0 So I did the Spitfire uninstall/reinstall as described for Albion ONE, and all went well, BUT there's no change to the version number in NA. And when I open the info tab for the instrument in Kontakt, it too shows version 1.0.0 Yet the instruments and nicnt have indeed been updated. Confusing!


----------



## tack (Dec 20, 2017)

playz123 said:


> How does one determine the version of the Brass (or LCO) library in Kontakt AFTER it's been installed?


I think perhaps the most reliable way is just to find one of the patches that actually indicates the version number. Not all of them do, but some do, for example, Horns a6 Performance Legato.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 20, 2017)

playz123 said:


> How does one determine the version of the Brass (or LCO) library in Kontakt AFTER it's been installed? Both updates were downloaded and installed and the instrument files and nicnt file are all showing today's date. But in Native Access, both libraries are showing version 1.0.0 So I did the Spitfire uninstall/reinstall as described for Albion ONE, and all went well, BUT there's no change to the version number in NA. And when I open the info tab for the instrument in Kontakt, it too shows version 1.0.0 Yet the instruments and nicnt have indeed been updated. Confusing!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Dec 20, 2017)

After Update today... screen shot


----------



## playz123 (Dec 20, 2017)

tack said:


> I think perhaps the most reliable way is just to find one of the patches that actually indicates the version number. Not all of them do, but some do, for example, Horns a6 Performance Legato.


Ah hah! You win first prize tack!  "Not all of them do" is the key, as per the image below. I was selecting patches that weren't showing the version. Good 'catch'. And thanks DocMidi657 for the screen shots as well!


----------



## tack (Dec 20, 2017)

Another way (regardless of the patch), is to access Instrument Options and check the Info tab. If it's a locked patch (as is the case with Spitfire's legato patches), then you just click the double cog icon in the top left of the patch. If it's unlocked, then click the wrench, and click the Instrument Options button at the top left. This will also show more version details.


----------



## JasonTse (Dec 20, 2017)

Several months ago, I reported a bug concerning the bass trombone a2 legato patch having some strange release samples that were similar to the release sample problems this library had when it was first released. Glad to see that it has now been fixed.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 20, 2017)

I have a quick question about updating Spitfire Audio libraries. I watched a video and Paul suggests to rename the instruments folder to Legacy and then a new instruments folder called will be created by the installer. Is this still the case? I need to update Symphonic Brass.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## playz123 (Dec 20, 2017)

tack said:


> Another way (regardless of the patch), is to access Instrument Options and check the Info tab. If it's a locked patch (as is the case with Spitfire's legato patches), then you just click the double cog icon in the top left of the patch. If it's unlocked, then click the wrench, and click the Instrument Options button at the top left. This will also show more version details.


Yup, did that before posting (as per "And when I open the info tab for the instrument in Kontakt, it too shows version 1.0.0"), but the info didn't show the version number on the patches I tried, only the 1.0.0 library. But many thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 20, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> I have a quick question about updating Spitfire Audio libraries. I watched a video and Paul suggests to rename the instruments folder to Legacy and then a new instruments folder called will be created by the installer. Is this still the case? I need to update Symphonic Brass.
> 
> Thanks
> Aaron


That used to be the approach with some older libraries, but with Symphonic Brass, you can just go ahead and update...UNLESS you want to keep the old patches for some reason. If so, save them under another name before downloading the update. The download updates the instruments to the latest version and installs a new nicnt file.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 20, 2017)

I have taken to copying/backing up the existing library to another drive before the update, in case something goes horribly wrong or for the above reason, that you may need the older version of the library.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks playz123 and heisenberg for the responses. I just backed up the original library and let the installer do it's thing. It seems to all be working perfectly.


----------



## Ben E (Dec 21, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> I have a quick question about updating Spitfire Audio libraries. I watched a video and Paul suggests to rename the instruments folder to Legacy and then a new instruments folder called will be created by the installer. Is this still the case? I need to update Symphonic Brass.
> 
> Thanks
> Aaron


I did not have to do that when updating Spitfire Brass a few days ago. I just showed the Spitfire Audio Library Manager the folder that SSB was in and it updated correctly. [Edit: Oops, late to the party.]


----------



## Drago (Dec 21, 2017)

There is new file in samples directory for Tenor Trombone Solo, the file Brass Tenor Trombone Solo005 is new and is 1.7Gb So I guess there is something new or updated for that instrument.


----------



## Stevie (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep there is, my hopes went high, when I saw that, but unfortunately there was no Tenor Trombone Legato.


----------

